# Free Rims?



## RedHot200sx (Oct 11, 2005)

My neighbor has a set of Se-R rims (from a sentra) that he was going to trash, but he noticed i had Steelies on my 98 200sx and offered them to me for free. He says the the only thing i would need is new tires....I know my car is slow already and i do not want any more weight to slow it down, so would you guys take them? and if so is there gonna be a big weight difference?


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

RedHot200sx said:


> My neighbor has a set of Se-R rims (from a sentra) that he was going to trash, but he noticed i had Steelies on my 98 200sx and offered them to me for free. He says the the only thing i would need is new tires....I know my car is slow already and i do not want any more weight to slow it down, so would you guys take them? and if so is there gonna be a big weight difference?


Weight of the rim will not make THAT big of a difference, I'm all for having a nice set of rims, I'd go ahead and take em...if you don't like them sell them for 100% profit


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

get them, they will look nicer and they are bout the same weight.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

get them and give them to me! I'd love to get a pair of the se-r rims. I'm not a big fan of the factory ones i have now.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Make sure you bring em to a reliable tire shop before you spend anything for new tires. Not saying anything about your bud, but theres usually a reason for free. 

Good luck though!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> Make sure you bring em to a reliable tire shop before you spend anything for new tires. Not saying anything about your bud, but theres usually a reason for free.
> 
> Good luck though!



Yeah, they might be bent, however even if you get 3 good ones, It'd be worth it to go pick up one more to have a nice set of wheels.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Want to sell em for $30? Lol I am on steelies as well lol.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

240sxstud said:


> Weight of the rim will not make THAT big of a difference, I'm all for having a nice set of rims, I'd go ahead and take em...if you don't like them sell them for 100% profit


accually it can make a huge differance.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

by any chance wut lug size was it?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

DAT310GXT said:


> by any chance wut lug size was it?


4x100. is the lug pattern and this is the wheel.









15lbs. and one of the best looking wheels for the $$ i think. i bought mine for $250 including some worn sp9000 tires in 205/50/15 size.


----------



## RedHot200sx (Oct 11, 2005)

yeah i'll probably take them anyway...i'm goin to look at them tomorrow. I don't think he would offer rims to me for free if they were damaged. he probably would have thrown them away. it was his dad that offered them to me too because his son got a new car anyway.

But if those ^^^ are the rims that they are then i would definitely take them


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i love b14 wheels. if the paint sucks dont worry.

go to advance or any auto parts place and grab some duplicolor "wheel coating paint" and you can make them look like mine, just wait till they are on my car!


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

pete? said:


> 4x100. is the lug pattern and this is the wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B14 SE-R wheels are 17 lbs!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

If you don't put them on your car then you can sell them and get some extra cash but whatever you do I would _definitely_ take them, you'd be stupid not to.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sr20jet said:


> B14 SE-R wheels are 17 lbs!!!


i have always heard 15lbs......

but what ever they are, they are light for the amount of cash you can buy them for.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

aww man, my Datsun 310 has a 4X114.3 lug nut pattern, o well, next time


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sr20jet said:


> B14 SE-R wheels are 17 lbs!!!


turns out homie is right. i put one on the scale and the thing ZERO'D at 17lbs lol.


----------

